# Climbers wanted-PA & MD



## John Paul Sanborn (May 9, 2005)

> Hi John,
> I have two very good positions to fill one is a Branch management position in King of Prussia, PA and I have several Climber positions open in the Annapolis, MD area. If you have anyone I will appreciate any leads you can send my way.
> 
> Hope everything is going well with you.
> Gary,



I have a request for wage info, but thought I would poast this ASAP.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 10, 2005)

> > John,
> > For the Tree Climber $20/hour is upper limits they are very competitive in the area. For the Branch Manager position they are talking atleast a $70,000 Base with a commission structure that will put them over $100,000.
> > Gary


----------



## coydog (May 10, 2005)

who are they?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 11, 2005)

By contract he cannot release the company names publicly.

I've dealt with him before and he represents reputable companies.


----------

